# Serpentine belt replacement



## tampapulsar (Mar 25, 2005)

I am about to replace a serpentine belt on a 92 stanza and would like any suggestions or comments from anyone that has done this before. Are there any problems I may run into. Any clues on best way to get the idler pulley off. Thanks


----------

